# post hole digger



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Hello, bought a post hole digger today. Went and looked it over it was painted ford blue at one time but that I'm not positive about and was curious if anyone might know for sure how to tell who made it. It appears to be factory paint that was ford blue but there is no sticker or tag of any kind, it did have these numbers on it,12440 30 400 and on opposite side there is a big circle with a dot in center like a target thats all the markings on it. Omce I get it cleaned up I'll post a picture of it the gears are really smooth in it no play whatsoever appears to be really good from what little I know of them. Not bad for digger 8in. auger and the whatever its called I forget what you connect to the pto LOL


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice score Eddie. I have no idea whom made it. What did you give for it?


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

$200


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

would love to at least get an idea who might've made it so if I ever need parts


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

It is called a PTO drive shaft Eddie, good buy for that price.


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

FredM said:


> It is called a PTO drive shaft Eddie, good buy for that price.


yes it is, I hate that there are times I completely forget what stuff is called or words simple stuff bugs the crap out of me


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Mental pause! Yeah, you did well on that Eddie. I paid $200 for my Kubota with a 12 inch auger.



eddie0225 said:


> yes it is, I hate that there are times I completely forget what stuff is called or words simple stuff bugs the crap out of me


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Mental pause! Yeah, you did well on that Eddie. I paid $200 for my Kubota with a 12 inch auger.


not a mental pause I had 3 mini strokes back past few years and stuff leaves but always comes back just not when I need it to lol.... this digger had I think its an 8 or 9 inch auger with it


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Ford built their own post hole auger, Model 903. You can take look at Messicks parts diagram and see if this is what you have: https://www.messicks.com/nh/64476


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Good score eddie0225! The PTO shaft or the Auger bit would be worth that up in this neck of the woods.


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

pogobill said:


> Good score eddie0225! The PTO shaft or the Auger bit would be worth that up in this neck of the woods.


yeah normally the pto shaft is almost and more than that here


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Well said I'd get pictures here's picture of the gearbox itself.


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

oh the red you see on parts of it are from a piece of granite with red paint on it


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It looks like a Greenline EM5000 distributed by Walco


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

pogobill said:


> It looks like a Greenline EM5000 distributed by Walco


you know I think you might be right


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

It has a shear bolt connection. Shouldn’t all post hole diggers have a slip clutch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

JGPenfield said:


> It has a shear bolt connection. Shouldn’t all post hole diggers have a slip clutch?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


Not sure any of them have a slip clutch PTO shaft. Mine and any one I've seen have shear bolts.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Mine has a shear bolt as well.


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

far as I know most only thing I've seen a lot of with slip clutches was tillers and sometimes bush hogs. My tiller has a slip clutch but thats the only one bush hog doesn't or now the post hole digger don't


----------

